#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  berekenen windlast

## daviddewaard

ik moet een wind belastings berekening maken van een mesh doek van 2x2m op een truss contructie , hoeveel wind dit vangt en hoeveel ballast ik eventueel moet aanbrengen,  weet iemand zo hoeveel Kn wind per m2 aan kracht heeft bij windkracht 8?

----------


## moderator

Zeer sterk afhankelijk van het soort Meshdoek wat je gaat gebruiken.
Is in z'n algemeenheid geen antwoord op te geven.
Je kunt natuurlijk altijd uitgaan van een niet doorlatend doek, zit je qua windvanger altijd aan de veilige kant.

----------


## daviddewaard

> Zeer sterk afhankelijk van het soort Meshdoek wat je gaat gebruiken.
> Is in z'n algemeenheid geen antwoord op te geven.
> Je kunt natuurlijk altijd uitgaan van een niet doorlatend doek, zit je qua windvanger altijd aan de veilige kant.



dat was idd ok mijn uitgangspunt

----------


## AJB

Helaasch, hier is geen eenvoudige formule op toe te passen. Ik heb deel uitgemaakt van de NEN commissie die zich heeft gebogen over windbelastingen van podia en het vergt nogal wat rekenwerk om iets zinvols te kunnen zeggen...

Binnenkort komen de NEN-richtlijnen vanzelf tevoorschijn, daar zul je meer (zinvols) in vinden.

----------


## rinus bakker

De Eurocodes zijn hier redelijk duidelijk in hoor....
(en die Internationale grapjassen die deze EU-normen hebben opgesteld staan ook niet meer toe dat er voor tijdelijke bouwwerken voor één dag een probabilistsche berekening wordt gemaakt ... terwijl de hele Eurocodes doordrenkt zijn van de statistiek... :EEK!: )
Maar om pakweg 70-80 kantjes Eurocode en wind hier te gaan uitleggen.... :Frown: 
Er is trouwens wel een EN norm voor tijdelijke bouwwerken (kermissen, attractieparken enz). Die weet ik niet uit m'n hoofd kwa nummer maar daarin staan ook windlast berekeningen.

Het onderwerp popt regelmatig op in riggingverband, en ik zal er binnenkort ook eens proberen een kantje of wat aan te wagen op de website van de ARGH.
Maar daar liggen al 6 of 7 artikeltjes te wachten op plaatsing dus dan zal je nog een half jaar geduld moeten hebben.
Vuistregel:
50kg ( 0,5kN) /m2 = is voldoende tot windkracht 8. :Cool: 
Voor jou is dat dus rekening houden met 2x2 x 50 = 200kg 
En dat dan x 1,2 (want: 0,8 druk+0,4 zuiging) als het een plat vlak is. 
Dat was ook allemaal wel in de (inmiddels verouderde) DIN 4112 "Fliegende Bauten" te vinden. 
Maar die is dus vervangen door die "Attractieparkconstructieveiligheidsnorm". 
Sinds die EN normen allemaal 5 of 6 cijfers hebben willen mijn (ook al) oude hersencellen het niet meer onthouden.  :Big Grin:

----------


## AJB

De EN13814 is de norm die je bedoelt, voor Fairground and amusement park machinery and structures. Ook de NEN6702 vertelt het e.e.a over windbelasting, net als de Engelse "Temporary Demountable Structures". Helaas is het allemaal vrij complexe calculatie. Absoluut goed te berekenen, maar niet eenvoudig uit te leggen op een forum.

Binnenkort komt er vanuit de commissie Podiumconstructies een praktijkrichtlijn t.b.v. Wind- en sneeuwbelasting. Hierin zul je echter ook geen complexe calculaties terugvinden, aangezien deze reeds beschreven zijn...

----------


## rinus bakker

Kijk, daar vallen ze binnen. De 13-8-14;  hoe kan ik hem vergeten.... 
Maar ik hoef geen geheugen cellen te hebben.
Daarvoor hebben we Arvid!
Buitengewoon zeer vriendelijk groot veel bedankt!

Alleen de NEN 6702 mag je nu 'wegmieteren'. 
Daarvoor hebben we nu NEN-EN 1991-0 en -1, waarvan deel 1-4 dan over windlasten gaat.
En ik heb nog niet gekeken waar die twee EN-en elkaar gaan bijten, want die kans is redelijk groot.

----------


## AJB

Michiel heeft het er goed ingestampt  :Wink:  De "oude" 6702 en de NBN B 03-‐002-‐1 (België) geven hele duidelijke reductie factoren voor bouwwerken van korte duur waarin tijdens extreme weersomstandigheden geen mensen verblijven. Inderdaad verouderd, maar wel interessant om te lezen  :Smile:

----------

